# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: En julio llovió la mitad de lo normal

## Luján

Con el titular, sobra todo lo demás. http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012...ollogico072012



> *En julio llovió la mitad de lo normal*     03/08/2012  El mes de julio ha sido muy seco, con una precipitación  media en torno a los 12 mm, lo que supone un 50% del valor medio normal  del mes que es 23 mm. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha sido algo más cálido  de lo normal, con una media de 23,9 ºC, que supera en 0,5 ºC a la  normal del mes.
> 
> *Resumen sinóptico del mes*
>    Durante los tres primeros días del mes la circulación atmosférica  en altura fue zonal sobre el Atlántico norte y meridiana sobre Europa,  con una dorsal rodeando una masa de aire muy cálido sobre el centro del  continente. En superficie las altas presiones sobre las Azores y  Centroeuropa alcanzaron la Península, mientras las borrascas se  desplazaron por latitudes altas y apenas afectaron a zonas distintas de  la costa Cantábrica. En el resto de la primera decena la circulación se  hizo más meridiana sobre el Atlántico norte, con una vaguada de eje  situado ligeramente al oeste de la Península que dio lugar a un flujo  del suroeste de cierta intensidad, y a que en superficie se formaran los  sistemas de bajas presiones en latitudes más bajas (las  correspondientes a Irlanda, Inglaterra y el Mar del Norte) que afectaron  al tercio norte peninsular con la entrada de aire fresco y húmedo del   Atlántico.
>    Durante la segunda decena del mes la circulación atmosférica sobre  el Atlántico norte y el oeste de Europa fue zonal, típica del verano,  con el vórtice circumpolar limitado en su extensión a latitudes altas y  la Península, bajo una masa cálida, prácticamente fuera de su  influencia. En superficie dominaron las altas presiones del anticiclón  de las Azores, con fenómenos convectivos locales en la costa  Mediterránea y el Sistema Central en la primera mitad de la decena, y  aire cálido y en calma en todas las regiones en la segunda.
>    Al comienzo de la tercera decena la circulación en el Atlántico  norte se onduló hasta hacerse meridiana, con la Península bajo una masa  cálida rodeada por una dorsal, y el Mediterráneo occidental bajo una  vaguada que produjo inestabilidad atmosférica en las islas Baleares. Al  avanzar la decena se formó una vaguada de eje al oeste de la Península  que dio lugar a la ocurrencia de bajas presiones e inestabilidad  atmosférica durante los días centrales de la decena en gran parte de la  Península, y especialmente en el tercio norte. Durante los tres últimos  días del mes la circulación en altura sobre el Atlántico norte y Europa  se mantuvo en latitudes altas, con una vaguada sobre las islas  Británicas y una dorsal sobre el este del continente. La Península e  islas Baleares quedaron bajo la influencia de las altas presiones en  superficie del anticiclón de   las Azores.   
> 
> El régimen de los alisios se mantuvo a lo largo del mes sobre el archipiélago Canario
>    La NAO (Oscilación del Atlántico Norte) se mantuvo en fase negativa  durante los 20 primeros días de julio, con valores crecientes hasta la  mitad del mes. Entre los dias 15 a 19  superó o igualó el valor de una  vez y media la desviación estándar. En los últimos once días del mes, se  estabilizó en torno a valores cercanos inferiores a media desviación  estándar cercanos a cero, la mayor parte de ellos negativos, salvo dos.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿La mitad? 0 / 2=0 Bueno sí, así sí  :Big Grin: .

En verano la NAO "buena"(para lluvia), es la positiva y al revés en Invierno.

----------


## REEGE

Aquí en el Fresnedas hemos tenido suerte...jejeje
*0,5 mm en Julio!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí en el Fresnedas hemos tenido suerte...jejeje
> *0,5 mm en Julio!!!!!!!!!!*


Sufristeis una gran avenida entonces...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿La mitad? 0 / 2=0 Bueno sí, así sí .





> Iniciado por REEGE
> 
> 
> Aquí en el Fresnedas hemos tenido suerte...jejeje
> *0,5 mm en Julio!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Sufristeis una gran avenida entonces...


No saltó el agua por coronación por poco. Un poco más y se tiene que declarar Escenario 3 del PEP ¿verdad Reege?

En fin... tendremos que tomárnoslo con humor por no llorar, porque la verdad, la situación es para llorar a lágrima suelta  :Frown:

----------

